
Fears of massive net attacks as code shared online - yawz
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37540732
======
tove
For anyone wondering, the code is here:

[https://github.com/jgamblin/Mirai-Source-
Code](https://github.com/jgamblin/Mirai-Source-Code)

